# Unwanted external editors



## davidedric (Apr 15, 2015)

For some reason, I have ended up with Perfect Photo Suite modules listed twice in the "Edit In" list.   It doesn't really matter, but it is untidy.  Is it possible to manually remove them?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2015)

You can delete them via the "Additional External Editor" section of the Preferences>External Editing tab.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, Jim.

Done it, but it's a messy process isn't it, just like updating the "Edit In" options.   I suppose I just don't think of it as a "preset".

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## 35Milly (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the same problem but 'Clear' does not remove them, just adds (Edited) to their name.
Even tried closing and opening LR after, still no joy?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Dec 4, 2015)

35Milly said:


> I have the same problem but 'Clear' does not remove them, just adds (Edited) to their name.
> Even tried closing and opening LR after, still no joy?
> 
> Thanks


You need to open the dropDownList.  One list item near the bottom of the list is "Delete..."


----------



## davidedric (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi, I forgot too.  Here's the complete answer http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?26993-Removing-unwanted-quot-edit-ins-quot

Dave


----------



## 35Milly (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yes a bit clumsy, the delete option only appears after selecting an external editor. 
I guess it saves designing addditional popup windows.

As an aside I seem to think LR 6.3 opens a lot faster than its predeccessors.

pnb


----------

